# هل شرب المسيح الخمر؟



## magdy2008 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*يقول الاخوة المسيحيون أن المسيح هو الله حيث أن فيه صفات الله فهو واحد مع الآب لذا فانه يشاركه طبيعته و على ذلك نفسى واحد عاقل يجاوبنى اجابة يقبلها العقل على هذه التساؤلات*

*1- كيف يشرب الله الخمر؟ **(جاء بن الانسان يأكل و يشرب فيقولون هو ذا انسان أكول و شريب خمر ، محب للعشارين و الخطأة ) (متى /19:11 )  (لوقا 34:7) *2- 
*الله يعرف الشيطان جيدا و الشيطان يعرف الله جيدا فهل يعقل أن يجرب الشيطان الله باستمرار لمدة أربعين يوما ..؟*
*(وكان هناك فى البرية أربعين يوما يجرب من الشيطان )(مرقص/12:1_13)*
*ولدى اسئلة كثيرة أخرى *


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*

الاخ الفاضل مجدي 

سلام ونعمة المسيح 



magdy2008 قال:


> *1- كيف يشرب الله الخمر؟ **(جاء بن الانسان يأكل و يشرب فيقولون هو ذا انسان أكول و شريب خمر ، محب للعشارين و الخطأة ) (متى /19:11 ) (لوقا 34:7) *




كنت اتمنى ان تقرأ ما كتبته قبل ان تضع سؤالك ،او تستنتج تخمينك

فالرب يسوع قال انه ( ابن انسا يأكل ويشرب ) هل قال انه يشرب الخمر ؟؟؟
الادعاء بانه ( شريب خمر ) جاء من معارضيه ( فيقولون هوذا انسان أكول وشريب خمر ) .

اسمع ...

هل تقبل ان اقول لك ان القرآن يقول عن نبي الاسلام انه مجنون ، لان هناك آية تقول ( يا ايها الذي نزل عليه الذكر انك لمجنون) 

سوف تعترض وتقول قبلها كلمة (وقالوا يا ايها الذي ... )وبهذا فهي تنسب هذا القول الى معارضيه وليس الى تقرير القرآن عنه .

فاذا اغضبك او لم يعجبك تصرف احدا بهذا الاسلوب ، فلماذا تفعله او تنقله عن اشخاص فعلوه بدون ان تستخدم انت عقلك في التفكير بما تكتبه ، اليس عنوان موضوعك ( نفسي واحد يتكلم بالعقل ) ، فلا تنهي عن شيء وانت فاعله .








magdy2008 قال:


> 2- *الله يعرف الشيطان جيدا و الشيطان يعرف الله جيدا فهل يعقل أن يجرب الشيطان الله باستمرار لمدة أربعين يوما ..؟*
> *(وكان هناك فى البرية أربعين يوما يجرب من الشيطان )(مرقص/12:1_13)*




 الشيطان له قدرات محدودة جدا ، فهو لا يعرف المستقبل ، ولا يستطيع ان يعرف ما تفكر فيه سرا ، هو يستطيع ان يضع أفكارا في عقلك ، ولكنه لا يستطيع ان يعرف ما يفكر فيه عقلك بداخلك ، وعلى هذا ، فالشيطان لم يكن متأكدا ان ( يسوع ) هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، ولذلك كانت كل تجاربه تبدأ ( ان كنت ابن الله ) وكأنه يتحداه لكي يظهر حقيقته ، طبعا الشيطان استطاع فيما بعد ان يجمع المعلومات مع بعضها ويستنتج ان ( يسوع هو المسيح اي الله الظاهر في الجسد  ) ، ولكن في بداية خدمة ( يسوع ) لم يكن الشيطان متأكدا تماما انه هو ( المسيح او ابن الله ) .

هذا من ناحية ، من ناحية اخرى ، تجربة الشيطان ليسوع المسيح او لاي انسان ، هي محاولة لاسقاطه في الخطية ، وهذا ما حاول الشيطان ان يفعله مع ( يسوع المسيح ) فما رأيك في النتيجة ؟؟
من الذي خرج منتصرا من هذه التجارب الثلاث ؟؟
هل الشيطان ام المسيح ؟؟


واخيرا 

هات ما عندك من اسئلة ، ولكن ياريت تعمل بنصيحتك اولا ، فتتكلم بالعقل قبل ان تضع اسئلتك مطالبا محاوريك استخدام العقل.

مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## موسى المصرى (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*

اولا موضوع ان الشيطان له قدرات ده مرفوض ياخى


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*




موسى المصرى قال:


> اولا موضوع ان الشيطان له قدرات ده مرفوض ياخى


  عزيزي موسى المصري 

اولا : انا اتكلم بحسب وجهة النظر المسيحية للموضوع ، فنحن لا نسألك الموافقة او الرفض في هذا الشأن .

ثانيا : فكر فيها بالمنطق البشري عموما ، الله يرسل الانبياء ( الذي يخبرون عن المستقبل) وهذه هي العلامة الفارقة في تمييز النبي الحقيقي من النبي المزيف ( انه يخبر عن المستقبل ) فاذا كان الشيطان يعرف المستقبل ، فهو في مقدوره تزويد الانبياء الكذبة الذين يرسلهم هو باخبار عن المستقبل ، فما هو الفرق بين النبي الحقيقي والكاذب اذا كان الشيطان له مقدرة رؤية المستقبل ؟؟

ثالثا : الا تقولون ( كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا) ؟؟ فلو كان الشيطان يعرف المستقبل ، لصدق المنجمون في قراءاتهم للمستقبل .

ربنا معاك


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*



> magdy2008 قال:
> 
> 
> > *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> ...


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*



موسى المصرى قال:


> اولا موضوع ان الشيطان له قدرات ده مرفوض ياخى


عزيزي:
الشيطان اصله ملاك من نور ثم تمرد على الله وسقط وهو يُغيّر شكله، ويُجرب الناس وله قوة كبيرة لكنها محدودة ايضا!! لكن قدرته لا تمشي على المسيحيين المؤمنين ...وليس المسيحيين بالاسم، فالرب يسوع المسيح كان يخرج الشياطين واعطى اتباعة القدرة على سحق ابليس تحت اقدامهم :



 متى الأصحاح 10 العدد 8 اشْفُوا مَرْضَى. طَهِّرُوا بُرْصاً. أَقِيمُوا مَوْتَى. أَخْرِجُوا شَيَاطِينَ. مَجَّاناً أَخَذْتُمْ مَجَّاناً أَعْطُوا.



 مرقس الأصحاح 3 العدد 15 وَيَكُونَ لَهُمْ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى شِفَاءِ الأَمْرَاضِ وَإِخْرَاجِ الشَّيَاطِينِ. الايات كثيرة جدا لكنى اكتفي بايتان فقط.
فقدرة الشيطان وقوته محدودة لكنها هائلة.

ثم الا تعرف ان الشيطان القى في امنية رسول الاسلام؟؟
والشيطان سحره؟؟
عجبي انك ترفض ان له قدرة؟


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*

با صاحب السؤال تقول " نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل "
فما رأيك في أجوبة الأحبة NEW_MAN و Mor Antonios ؟
هل يتكلمون بالعقل أم لا ...
و من في النهاية ظهر بلا عقل ... أنت أم هم ؟


----------



## magdy2008 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*

*كما ترون الاجابات متضادة فالاخ NEW-MAN يقول ان ربكم لم يكن يشرب الخمر بل أعداءه يفترون عليه بينما الاخ More Antonios يقول انه كان يشرب الخمر ولكن لا يسكر  أى واحد بيقول كان بيشرب و الثانى بيقول مش بيشرب يبقى فين عقل الاثنين اذا كان دا فعلا ليه تفسير فيكون التفسير واحد مش كل واحد يفسر على مزاجه و نفسى أعرف هو ربكم كان بيشرب خمر ولا مش بيشرب*


----------



## magdy2008 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*

*وشكرا لكم على هذا الاسلوب* فى المحاوره فدائما كنت لا أجد ردا بل سبا للمسلمين و القرآن


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*



magdy2008 قال:


> *وشكرا لكم على هذا الاسلوب* فى المحاوره فدائما كنت لا أجد ردا بل سبا للمسلمين و القرآن


على اساس انك تريد اجوبه عقليه!!!
فكيف تقول انك لم تجد رد!!! وما هذا الذي شرحناه لك!!!!!!

واين السب؟ من سبك!!!!
ام تريد الخروج من الحوار لانه لا رد لك!!!
تكلم بالعقل الذي طلبت من محاوريك استخدامة...لانك في موقف لا يحسدك عليه احد.
اذا كنت تعتبر كلمة يا ابو العقل سبة!! هنا تكون انت من سببت وليس نحن لان هذه صيغة سؤالك


----------



## magdy2008 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*

*أنا أشكر المتحاورين معى يا أخى و لا أقصد السب فى هذا الموضوع بل فى مواضيع أخرى ت حاورت فيها مع بعض أعضاء المنتدى *


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*



magdy2008 قال:


> *أنا أشكر المتحاورين معى يا أخى و لا أقصد السب فى هذا الموضوع بل فى مواضيع أخرى ت حاورت فيها مع بعض أعضاء المنتدى *


لا ياعزيزي ان ما كتبته توحي به اننا في هذا الحوار سببناك ولم نجيبك على اسئلتك!!! .
لا شان لي بحواراتك السابقة التي تقول ان الاخوة سبوك فيها لانك غير صادق!تعرف لماذا لان كل مشاركاتك هي سبعة مشاركات واغلبها خاص بهذا الموضوع ونستطيع ان نعرف بماذا شاركت وماذا كتبت!!!واتحداك ان تعطيني دليلا من حواراتك السابقة فيها سب لك! من قبل الاخوه !!!!
والان انتظر ردك على سؤالم الاساسي الذي اجبناك عليه وانت تقول اننا لم نجيك!!!!


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*



mor antonios قال:


> لا ياعزيزي ان ما كتبته توحي به اننا في هذا الحوار سببناك ولم نجيبك على اسئلتك!!! .
> لا شان لي بحواراتك السابقة التي تقول ان الاخوة سبوك فيها لانك غير صادق!تعرف لماذا لان كل مشاركاتك هي سبعة مشاركات واغلبها خاص بهذا الموضوع ونستطيع ان نعرف بماذا شاركت وماذا كتبت!!!واتحداك ان تعطيني دليلا من حواراتك السابقة فيها سب لك! من قبل الاخوه !!!!
> والان انتظر ردك على سؤالم الاساسي الذي اجبناك عليه وانت تقول اننا لم نجيك!!!!



فعلا فالمسلم يتسم بالكذب


----------



## wassoma (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*

ياسلام

طيب شوف يا مور انطونيوس اسلوب نور ونعمه

ازاي بتتكلم وبتقول ان المسلم يتسم بالكذب 

انا شايفه ان ده اسلوب مش محترم في الحوار 

كمان نور ونعمه ملهاش تعليق ورد علي موضوع مجدي لكن حقدها علي المسلم دفعها لتصفه بالكذب 

وارجو عدم حذف المشاركه كسابقيها​


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*



wassoma قال:


> ياسلام​
> 
> 
> طيب شوف يا مور انطونيوس اسلوب نور ونعمه​
> ...


عزيزي انا لست هنا قاضيا او حكما او مشرفا في القسم انا عضو مثلي مثلك! هو يتمهنا باننا اسانا اليه في الحوار ..ثم اي تعليقات اخرة بعد تعليق مجدي الاخير لادخل له بالامر لانها مشاركات حديثة... ومن لسانك ادينك الم تقل بان نور ونعمة ليس لها مشاركة بموضوع مجدي !!اذا هي ليست ضمن الاتهام الذي قاله!


----------



## wassoma (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*

اوك فهمتك كويس

خليها تقول اننا نتسم بالكذب وانت عارف انها اخطئت عادي ماتقولش كلمه حق ده امر متوقع برضه

اشكرك علي الرد​


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*



wassoma قال:


> اوك فهمتك كويس​
> 
> خليها تقول اننا نتسم بالكذب وانت عارف انها اخطئت عادي ماتقولش كلمه حق ده امر متوقع برضه​
> 
> اشكرك علي الرد​


 ياعزيزي اذهب لقسم الشكاوي واشتكي عليها؟ اذا كنت تعتبرها مخطئة ؟مادخلي انا بهذا الامر؟


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*

_يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات_


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: نفسي فى واحد يتكلم بالعقل*



magdy2008 قال:


> *كما ترون الاجابات متضادة فالاخ new-man يقول ان ربكم لم يكن يشرب الخمر بل أعداءه يفترون عليه بينما الاخ more antonios يقول انه كان يشرب الخمر ولكن لا يسكر أى واحد بيقول كان بيشرب و الثانى بيقول مش بيشرب يبقى فين عقل الاثنين اذا كان دا فعلا ليه تفسير فيكون التفسير واحد مش كل واحد يفسر على مزاجه و نفسى أعرف هو ربكم كان بيشرب خمر ولا مش بيشرب*


ياعزيزي شرب الخمر ليس محرم لا في اليهودية ولا في المسيحية كما وضحنا لك لكن السكر حرام...
ثم انت سؤالك كيف الله يشرب الخمر!! وليس هل شرب المسيح الخمر ام لا؟؟فلماذا الف والدوران!!!!!!!!


----------



## magdy2008 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*أنا عندما سألت كيف يشرب الله الخمر كانت الاجابات متضادة واحد قال شرب والتانى قال لم يشرب فأين هى الحقيقة*


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 سبتمبر 2008)

magdy2008 قال:


> *أنا عندما سألت كيف يشرب الله الخمر كانت الاجابات متضادة واحد قال شرب والتانى قال لم يشرب فأين هى الحقيقة*


انت زنها بعقلك هل الله الذي هو روح يشرب خمر او ماء او عصير !!هل الروح تشرب..ها ...ما ترد..تفضل..
وضع لي كلام من قال ان الله شرب خمر...لاني اريد ادلة وليس كلاما مرسلا..
وارجو منك ان تراجع المشاركة رقم  خمسة ثانية وتقرائها بامعان.​


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2008)

magdy2008 قال:


> *أنا عندما سألت كيف يشرب الله الخمر كانت الاجابات متضادة واحد قال شرب والتانى قال لم يشرب فأين هى الحقيقة*


 

النص الذي استشهدت لا يذكر ان المسيح يشرب الخمر, بل ذكر ان المسيح يشرب, لكن اعدائه زيفوا و قالوا انه شريب خمر

هناك نصوص اخرى تذكر لنا ان المسيح شرب الخمر, الذي هو شراب فاكهة مُخمر و ليس كحوليات مسكرة, و المسيح لم يسكر مُطلقاً

من شرب الفاكهة المُخمرة هو جسد المسيح و ليس روح الله المتجسد

حاول تركز في الاجابة قبل ان تقفز و تقول انه تناقض, لانك تضع نفسك في موقف مُحرج يعطي القارئ نظرة مُخجلة عنك لعدم معرفتك و لا استيعابك للردود لانك لاتملك اي معرفة كتابية بالكتاب المقدس!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Kiril (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يخليك تحاول تدور علي اللي انت بتقوله قبل ما تسأل
علشان منظرك وحش

الله روح
حيشرب منين
لكن المسيح "الله الظاهر في الجسد" كان بيشرب.......لكن عمره ما سكر


----------



## wassoma (24 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب انا عاوزة افهم حاجه 

هو سيدنا المسيح بالنسبه لكم هو الرب ام ابن الرب

يعني ساعات بتقولوا الرب وساعات تقولوا ابن الرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو مين بالظبط​


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 سبتمبر 2008)

wassoma قال:


> طيب انا عاوزة افهم حاجه ​
> 
> 
> هو سيدنا المسيح بالنسبه لكم هو الرب ام ابن الرب​
> ...


اهلا بك وباسئلتك ممكن الاجابة على سؤالك لكن بعد ان تكتبه بمشاركة مستقله لان الحوار الان عن الخمر،،ولا نريد ان نشتت الحوار.


----------



## موسى المصرى (24 سبتمبر 2008)

يعنى ممكن نتستنج من كلامكم ان الله روح وجسد فالذى شرب الخمر هو الروح وليس الجسد
اى ان الخمر ليس محرم فى المسحيه وبالتالى ان  المسيح عليه السلام لم يشرب خمر
لان الذى شربها هو روح الله وليس جسده
انا اسف انا لسه جديد فى المنتدى وحبيت افهم من حضراتكم بعض الاشياء
اتمنى انكم تساعدونى بعيد عن جو التعصب
اكون شاكر ليكم اووى لو فبلتم اننا نتعلم من بعض
احنا قبل كل شى اخوان فى الانسانيه  ياريت نتعامل بالطريق دى وشكرا ليكم واسف على الاطاله


----------



## الحوت (25 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> يعنى ممكن نتستنج من كلامكم ان الله روح وجسد فالذى شرب الخمر هو الروح وليس الجسد
> اى ان الخمر ليس محرم فى المسحيه وبالتالى ان  المسيح عليه السلام لم يشرب خمر
> لان الذى شربها هو روح الله وليس جسده
> انا اسف انا لسه جديد فى المنتدى وحبيت افهم من حضراتكم بعض الاشياء
> ...



*عزيزي زميلك المسلم اقتطع نص من جذورة كما تفعلون دائما في كتابنا لتخرجوا بما تنضح به نفوسكم من سوء واتى بهذا النص :*


> 1- كيف يشرب الله الخمر؟ (جاء بن الانسان يأكل و يشرب فيقولون هو ذا انسان أكول و شريب خمر ، محب للعشارين و الخطأة ) (متى /19:11 ) (لوقا 34:7)


*
بالنسبة للمعنى الكامل للفقرة التي قصها وخلعها زميلك من مكانها :

فالمسيح له المجد انتقد ذلك الجيل من الفريسيين ومعلمي الناموس الذين لم يكن ليقبلوا بشيئ الا فكرهم ..

فشبههم باولاد يلعبون في السوق ..

لا يريدوا ان يتسلوا لا بلعبة العرس ولا بلعبة الجنازة ..!

انما كانوا اشراراً معاندين ومتقلبين – كالبعض هنا :t30: – 

فيوحنا المعمدان حين جاء قدم لهم مثال التقشف والانفصال الكلي ..

فاعتبروا انه يسكنه شيطان ! ..

وحين جاء المسيح منفتحاً على العالم متوسطاً بين الحياة الاجتماعية والروحية ياكل ويشرب مع الخطاة والعشارين ( كالطبيب الماهر الذي يخالط مرضاه ليشفيهم ) ..

فهذا الامر ايضاً لم يعجب الفريسيين وافتروا عليه كاذبين مشيعين ( ليشوهوا سمعته ) بانه اكول شره ومدمن خمور وصديق للخطاة !!!

فهم لم يكن شيء ليرضيهم .. لا العجب ولا الصيام في رجب !

لا الصوم ولا العيد ..

لا العرس ولا الجنازة ..

لا يوحنا ولا المسيح !!!

اذن عبارة : " اكول وشريب خمر  " ..

نفهمها من سياقها ومن خلفية الحدث .. وليس باقتطاعها هكذا ..

وما اريدك ان تنتبه اليه هو عبارة :

"فيقولون " !!!!!

من الذي يقول ؟؟؟!!!

هم .. وليس الرب يسوع !

فالمسيح لم يخطئ وتحدى معاصريه ان يجدوا فيه خطية واحدة ..

ولم يستطيعوا لانه القدوس المعصوم ..

اذ قال لهم مرة عن ابيه السماوي :

{ لاني في كل حين افعل ما يرضيه } ( يوحنا 29)

وقال انه الصالح !

{ انا هو الراعي الصالح } ( يوحنا 11:10).

وتحداهم :

{ من منكم يبكتني على خطية } ( يوحنا 46)

فراحوا يطلقون الاشاعات والافتراءات لينالوا منه ..

ولنعقد المقارنة بين فعل المسيح واقوالهم هم :

- المسيح كان ياكل !

فقالوا : انه انسان اكول !!!

- المسيح كان يدعى الى الاعراس ويجلس مع الناس !

قالوا : انه شريب خمر ( اي مدمن ) !!!!

- المسيح كان يحب ويخالط جميع فئات الناس والمجتمع ..

قالوا انه صديق العشارين والخطاة !!!

فهل صدقوا بما قالوه ؟؟!!!!

وهل تصدقهم انت يا مسلم ؟؟!!!

وان فعلت ..

هلا ان تاتينا من افعال المسيح او اقواله بانه كان على تلك الصفات ؟؟!!!

يعني هلا تاتي لنا بما يثبت انه كان رجلاً يحب الطعام اكولاً شرهاً ؟؟!!!

او تاتي لنا بانه كان " شريب " ! خمر .. مدمن لها .. او سكيراً بها ( حاشا ) ..

هم لم يستطيعوا ان يبكتوه على خطية واحدة .. حاول انت :heat:*


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> يعنى ممكن نتستنج من كلامكم ان الله روح وجسد فالذى شرب الخمر هو الروح وليس الجسد
> اى ان الخمر ليس محرم فى المسحيه وبالتالى ان المسيح عليه السلام لم يشرب خمر
> لان الذى شربها هو روح الله وليس جسده
> انا اسف انا لسه جديد فى المنتدى وحبيت افهم من حضراتكم بعض الاشياء
> ...


هو عزيزي السؤال كان كيف الله يشرب الخمر.
ونحن اجبنا ان الله روح فكيف بالروح ان تشرب..وطلبنا من السائل ان يعدل سؤاله..بحيث يقول هل شرب السيد المسيح الخمر؟بدل من قوله هل شرب الله الخمر!!هناك فرق في صيغة السؤال اليس كذلك؟
والخمر بالشريعة اليهودية له قدسيته..لكن السيد المسيح لم يكن شريب خمر وسكير كما يريد الاخ السائل ان يقول,,فهذا خطاء كبير وكفر عظيم ان نقول عنه انه سكير!
فاليهود حتى يومنا هذا يستخدمونه في اعيادهم مثل عيد الفصح،وغيره من الاعياد.. لكن الدين اليهودي حرم شرب الخمر من اجل السكر..لان الخمر بالاساس كان يُعد دواء لهم من اجل الام المعدة وتعقيم الجروح والتدفئة في الشتاء..وللاعراس والاعياد..الخ.
اقراء هذه الايات عن الخمر:



 أفسس الأصحاح 5 العدد 18 وَلاَ تَسْكَرُوا بِالْخَمْرِ الَّذِي فِيهِ الْخَلاَعَةُ، بَلِ امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ، 



 تيطس الأصحاح 1 العدد 7 لأَنَّهُ يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الأُسْقُفُ بِلاَ لَوْمٍ كَوَكِيلِ اللهِ، غَيْرَ مُعْجِبٍ بِنَفْسِهِ، وَلاَ غَضُوبٍ، وَلاَ مُدْمِنِ الْخَمْرِ، وَلاَ ضَرَّابٍ، وَلاَ طَامِعٍ فِي الرِّبْحِ الْقَبِيحِ،



 القضاة الأصحاح 13 العدد 14 مِنْ كُلِّ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْ جَفْنَةِ الْخَمْرِ لاَ تَأْكُلْ, وَخَمْراً وَمُسْكِراً لاَ تَشْرَبْ, وَكُلَّ نَجِسٍ لاَ تَأْكُلْ. لِتَحْذَرْ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا أَوْصَيْتُهَا». 



 أمثالٌ الأصحاح 23 العدد 20 لاَ تَكُنْ بَيْنَ شِرِّيبِي الْخَمْرِ بَيْنَ الْمُتْلِفِينَ أَجْسَادَهُمْ 



 بطرس 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 3 لأَنَّ زَمَانَ الْحَيَاةِ الَّذِي مَضَى يَكْفِينَا لِنَكُونَ قَدْ عَمِلْنَا إِرَادَةَ الأُمَمِ، سَالِكِينَ فِي الدَّعَارَةِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ، وَإِدْمَانِ الْخَمْرِ، وَالْبَطَرِ، وَالْمُنَادَمَاتِ، وَعِبَادَةِ الأَوْثَانِ الْمُحَرَّمَةِ،


----------



## موسى المصرى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

انا لا استطيع ان اخطى المسيح ولا املك ذلك المسيح نبى وكما تعلمت من دينى ان الانبياء معصومون
انا 
ارفض فكرة ان يكون المسيح قد شرب الخمر اصلا واعتقد انك تتفق معى فى ذللك
انا اعتذر عن مايفعل من اقتطاع النصوص والاتيان بها مع الجهلوهذا ما اوحال ان اتجنبه
عزيزى الحوت انا هنا لاتعلم منكم وارجوا ان تقبلوا منى ذللك
واعتذر ان حدث منى لفظ خطا  وانى لا اقصد ان اجرح اى انسان منكم
اتمنى ان يمون بيننا جو من المحبه وهذا ما يعلمنا دينى ودينكم وشكرا


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> انا لا استطيع ان اخطى المسيح ولا املك ذلك المسيح نبى وكما تعلمت من دينى ان الانبياء معصومون
> انا
> ارفض فكرة ان يكون المسيح قد شرب الخمر اصلا واعتقد انك تتفق معى فى ذللك
> انا اعتذر عن مايفعل من اقتطاع النصوص والاتيان بها مع الجهلوهذا ما اوحال ان اتجنبه
> ...


 اهلا بك عزيزي وشكر لك​


----------



## الحوت (25 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> انا لا استطيع ان اخطى المسيح ولا املك ذلك المسيح نبى وكما تعلمت من دينى ان الانبياء معصومون
> انا
> ارفض فكرة ان يكون المسيح قد شرب الخمر اصلا واعتقد انك تتفق معى فى ذللك
> انا اعتذر عن مايفعل من اقتطاع النصوص والاتيان بها مع الجهلوهذا ما اوحال ان اتجنبه
> ...


*
عزيزي الانبياء في دينك ليسوا معصومين ..

افلم " يعصى " ادم ربه فغوى ..؟!
ألم يكذب ابراهيم ؟؟!!
ألم يعرض لوط بناته لأهل سدوم الشواذ ؟
ألم " يهم " يوسف بالزنا مع زوجة العزيز ؟!!
الم يقتل موسى ..؟!
الم يفتن داود بالنعجة ؟!
الم يفتن سليمان ويفقد ملكه ؟!
الم يعصي يونس ربه مغاضباً وكان من الظالمين ..؟!

الم يأمر رسولكم ( وهو سيد المرسلين بغلوكم به ) برضاع الكبير وهو تحلل جنسي لا اخلاقي !!؟؟
ألم يأمر رسولكم بنكاح " المتعة " ( ولو كان ليوم واحد ) بينما هو دعارة وفسوق وانحلال باعترافكم !!!!!

يا عزيزي

الانبياء في دينك :

        مشركون
        زانون
        قاتلون
        سارقون
        ظالمون
        يائسون
        كاذبون
        باطشون
        خائبون
        جاهلون
        خائفون
        مسحورون
        منافقون
        شاتمون
        مخمورون
        مغتصبو أطفال ...!

فمن اين اخترعتم اسطورة " عصمتهم " ...؟!

اما عن المسيح نبي فهذا من وجهة نظرك انت وانما هو الله الخالق كما يقول قرانك ايضا !

وعن الخمر فالمسيح لم يشرب الخمر ولم يشربة الانبياء لانهم يعلمون تحريمة .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل موسى المصرى
+++ أحييك على إسلوبك المهذب .
+++ وعن قول سيادتك بأنك من خريجى الأزهر ، وبأنك وجدت القمص زكريا بطرس يفسر من عنده ، وأن كل كلامه بغير سند وخطأ ، فليتك ترشدنا للموقع الذى تم فيه تفنيد  إتهامات القمص بطرس ( إذ أن هذا القسم غير مخصص للخوض فى هذه الأمور ) بالحجة العقلانية المنطقية الموثقة  ، لكى نقارن بأنفسنا ، خصوصاً فى المواضيع الهامة .
+++ ولسيادتك جزيل الشكر مقدماً .


----------

